# When you think 'Australia'????



## moonflame994 (Sep 8, 2007)

ok i think of.....

Astrailain Stock horses
kangoroos
the out back
great barrier reef
ancient tribes 
i wish i could visit Australia!!!!!


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

I think of home and safety because I have lived her since I was born! I have been here my whole life and have never been over seas.


----------



## Peartree (Sep 11, 2007)

Well cause I live here, I think:
Barbies (You know, BBQ)
Flies and mossies (they are the worst on a trail)
Safety (Australia is my home)
Awesome.

I just feel so lucky to live in Australia. It sounds cool, you have to admit. And its like a little private island. Only the Aussies are on it unless you come from over seas. 

In America, you can get the South Americans going to North America and vice versa. Not here, we are one little country. 

Except I wish we had celebrity's over here (well more anyway)


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

I honselty, am glad we don't have loads of clebs, we would turn weird! :lol:


----------



## sparky (Dec 14, 2006)

Sorry another aussie input here lol.

-Flies
-Skippy the bush kangaroo
-Drought
-John Howard..grrr
-Beaches
-CANBERRA IS THE CAPITAL!


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Quantas
Australian Stock horses
Sexy Stockman in akubras and jeans of course
Drought
Flies
Heat
Crocodiles
Mates
BBQ's
stubbies
kangaroos & Koalas
Sheilas
That accent that I havent mastered yet coz I've been outa the country too long!!!


----------



## crackrider (Jan 23, 2007)

Ok here are some more!!  

Mateship
"Put another shrimp on the barbie!" (I know no one here in Aus that does this let alone says it!!!!)  
"Where the bloody hell are you!" lol!  

. . . . .and ******!!! lol!   

Anyone from other countries have some more input?? 
It's interesting to hear what other countries think our country is like!!


----------



## M~R~N (Sep 29, 2007)

I think of that movie Man from Snowy River, Banjo Patterson, heat...


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Here's a non-Aussie impression
Man from Snowy River
Outback- a big open area with no people
Kangaroos 
Koalas
Opals
That oyster looking building in Sydney I think
All the really friendly people from down under on the horse forum
Gadday Mate
Clinton Anderson
Aboriginies (sp?) 
Crocodile Dundee
Fosters beer
Olivia Newton John
Mel Gibson
The Land Down Under by Men at Work (song)
Guess thats all I can think of. Its one of those places I would love to visit. but will have to wait for teleportation to be invented since I don't fly.
Just thought of another one...Wolf Creek the outback murders. Saw the movie not to long ago. Geesh that was awful :shock:
Hubby wants me to add Mark Knoffler awesome guitarist from Dire Staits.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

What does Oz mean when you refer to Australia?


----------



## crackrider (Jan 23, 2007)

When some says Oz they mean Australia. Oz is the Aus sound from the word Australia shortened and spelt how it sounds.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Thanks, I wondered if it was a Wizard of Oz thing or something.


----------



## Stepher (Nov 5, 2007)

When I think of Australia i think of Crocodile Dundee.lol.


----------



## horsegal101 (Oct 27, 2007)

i am from missouriand when i think of austrialia i think of:

crocodile dundee
steve irwin
the man from snowy river
kangaroos
brumbys
hot weather
rusty sand

and how much i want to go


----------



## julbord (Dec 23, 2007)

red sand
sheep and camels
dad
exotic animals
brumbys
"steve irwin"
hot weather 
dingos
"oliver twist"


----------



## I Love Lane (Dec 11, 2007)

i just found this thread!!! HAHAHAHAHA ****!!!!!!!! It is so good what others think of Australia!  :shock: 

When I lived in America, someone actually asked me if we had God in Australia........ I looked at them like they were a twit and said in my staightest face and trying not to crack up laughing "yes, he is my next door neighbor - great bloke actually!". To this day i swear that they thought that i was serious!

HAHAHA....... what a fool :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Frog (May 24, 2007)

I love this thread!!

When I was in high school, we had a US exchange student who thought that she would be seeing kangaroos jumping all through the city when she arrived! We quickly re-educated her :lol: 

Now I live in the hills (about 15 minutes from the city) I actually have them in my back yard and it still makes me recal her comment.


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

I think of:

Steve Irwin
Crocodiles 
Astralain Stock horses
kangaroos
the down under


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

ok, im aussie but i want to put my thoughts in:

steve irwin RIP  
bundaberg rum
freedom & safety
g'day
akubras with hanging corks for the flies
the opera house (vida - i think thats the oyster building in sydney you were talking about )
sydney harbour bridge
ayers rock
stubbies, flip flops and an old singlet
'a dingo ate my baby' (poor taste i know but that saying has made its way around the world)

so many things are sterotypical but they still have a base in australia. i have been overseas a couple of times and its amazing how many people seriously ask if we have kangaroos hopping around our streets :roll: to me thats kinda like thinking squirrels drive family cars in the states lol but i guess to be honest, there are some places where there are a lot of roos but not everywhere 

most of all, when i think of australia i think of...home!!!


----------



## -xx-sally-xx- (Dec 29, 2007)

This is quite interesting to hear.. Alot of people think of australia as the northern territory, where i lived for three years.. Hot, dusty, indigenous and full of kangaroos.. In Victoria where i have also lived it is everything.. hot in summer, freezing in winter, windy in spring and constantly overcast in autumn (fall).. In NSW, where i also lived once, we had a house on stilts because our town was prone to flooding.. In the middle of summer!!

And also alot of people think of icons and Australlian slang which some australians have never used or seen!! All in all, its your own interpretation


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

i think of the reef
croc's
Steven Irwin
Sydeny
Nemo (the movie) :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

-xx-sally-xx- said:


> This is quite interesting to hear.. Alot of people think of australia as the northern territory, where i lived for three years.. Hot, dusty, indigenous and full of kangaroos.. In Victoria where i have also lived it is everything.. hot in summer, freezing in winter, windy in spring and constantly overcast in autumn (fall).. In NSW, where i also lived once, we had a house on stilts because our town was prone to flooding.. In the middle of summer!!
> 
> And also alot of people think of icons and Australlian slang which some australians have never used or seen!! All in all, its your own interpretation


you didnt by any chance live in grafton did you?


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Vidaloco said:


> Here's a non-Aussie impression
> Man from Snowy River
> Outback- a big open area with no people
> Kangaroos
> ...


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

Rachluvshorses4eva said:


> Vidaloco said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a non-Aussie impression
> ...


sydney OPRAH house lol i think you mean OPERA house hehehe


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh yeah, sorry bout that one. lol. The spell check is VERY weak!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

loi just thought the oprah bit was funny hehehehe


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

down under horsemanship aka Clinton Anderson


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

Finding NEMO!


----------



## sullylvr (Aug 13, 2009)

hehehehe 
kangaroos
hot outback
koalas 
finding nemo
that song "i come from the land down under"
the Sydney harbour
sun
freckled people
the saddle club (hahaha :wink
Steve Irwin
could probably think of a few more but thats all for now!


----------



## sullylvr (Aug 13, 2009)

Hahaha :lol:

this one!!


----------



## howsecrazy (Feb 2, 2011)

I think of the stinking heat...

from a true horse loving aussie!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

hot , dusty outback
Wierd, prehistoric looking animals
Lots of venomous critters and snakes
eucalyptus trees and red soil
sheep
tea time and cricket or lawn bowling
Cockatoos
vegamight spread
sunburned people with freckles and wrinkled skin
Hardy , tough, spirited people , but often insular (not connected to what's going on in the rest of the world, and liking to keep it that way)


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

I think of my country where i live  <3


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

Pinto Tess
How Clever
Horse chic
And whomever else I missed!
Hot
Floods
Good friends
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

As a resident of our sunburnt country, I must say my first thought at the moment is WEIRD weather.


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Hot & dry
Sunny
Steve Irwin
Kangaroos
Koalas
Funny adages
Barbecues
Shorts


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

I'm Australian and the image that conjure up is like vastness, red, pale yellow, blue, cold and stinking hot. If Australia had a sound to me it would sound like when you step on crunchy dry gum leaves mixed with a faint sound of cicadas.

When people mention Australia I don't even think of the people, weird huh.


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Aussie in Texas here! So kind of cheating. But I thought I would add in all the 'Aussie brand' things that you can buy here ha ha:

Just from my local supermarket:
"Australian style yoghurt" apparently produced in the traditional Australian way - no idea we were famous for yoghurt, much less have a well known style of production.
"Australian style licorice" again, something new to me now that I am here in the States.
"Aussie body shampoo and conditioner" I forget what the Australian connection is but truly, that is the brand name! I had never heard of it till I came to Texas!

But my personal favourite: The Outback Steakhouse. Would you believe there is actually a chain of restaurants that market themselves as Australian style cuisine?! From what I can tell they are pretty popular too! As an Aussie I am tempted to help them out with the menu a bit though as there doesn't seem to be any pav on the desert items haha. Also, they are indoors and for it to be truly Aussie it should be cooked on the barbie, eaten on the patio and washed down with a few frothies.


----------



## Amblin Cowgirl (Apr 27, 2010)

I live in Canada .. and when i hear Australia .. I think of 
Kangaroos
Kolas
Crocodiles
dusty, dry land
an amazing accent! 
and mostly 
Steve Irwin, our whole family used to watch his show!


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

I think of kangaroos, the landscape you see in the movie Australia (love that movie!) and full of horses too!

I also think of the coral reef, Aussie mite (i think it's that) my sister's friend brought some back from her Internship in Australia and gave my sister a pot... My sister almost died trying it.  She doesn't know what to do with it ... aaand i think of tarantulas and weird water creatures you see on the Nature Channels that kill a few souls every year.


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

I think of Uluru, of course. The Kimberley. Hot, dry interior. Coastal rain-forests. Blue Mountains. the Reef. Surfing. Unique animals. venomous or dangerous animals. "Man from Snowy River," "Crocodile Dundee," Steve Irwin, Hamish and Dave. =) All my internet friends from there.

A country on the opposite side of the earth from me that I would love to visit, but like someone else said.. I have to wait for teleportation to be invented, because I ain't flying!!


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

Haha I wouldn't mind flying, but I would cut it out and visit other places on the way... though my mom would rather die then let me go there!  She says I'll be eaten or bitten by some venomous creature. My English teacher went there for some breast cancer boat dragon event and she showed pictures and omg! SO beautiful!


----------



## Lobelia Overhill (Nov 3, 2009)

SPIDERS!!! Great big spiders!!! :shock::shock::shock:

:lol:

Beaches, barbecues, sunshine, kangaroos, Uluru, the Great Barrier Reef, crocodiles, Sydney Opera House...

oh and did I mention the spiders...?


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

I think of kangaroos, Steve Irwin (Rip), Australian accents, kangaroos, and heat.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Kangaroos, koalas, aborigines, a very large, hot place that's mostly desert, and dingoes. The dingo ate mah baybee! :wink:


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

kangaroos ! nice horses, heat, dry weather ! i would love to travel there sometime !


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

Hugh Jackman!


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

When I hear Australia I think of...
Vegemite
Tim Tams
Australian accents
Kangaroo's
Steve Irwin
Sydney Opera House
An excessive amount of large and deadly creatures
Wild parrots
and of course the "Dingo ate my baby"


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

Hidalgo13 said:


> I think of kangaroos, the landscape you see in the movie Australia (love that movie!) and full of horses too!
> 
> I also think of the coral reef, *Aussie mite* (i think it's that) my sister's friend brought some back from her Internship in Australia and gave my sister a pot... My sister almost died trying it.  She doesn't know what to do with it ... aaand i think of tarantulas and weird water creatures you see on the Nature Channels that kill a few souls every year.


 
Aussie mite??
do you mean vegimite?? Love that stuff lol


----------

